# New 3D panel coming...



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Panasonic to show their new 3D technology on a 50'' Plasma screen. No mention of possible street price but you can bet it will cost some good coin. If they can get in home 3D to work correctly hopefully the price will come down to where most can afford....I hope...raying:....http://panasonic.co.jp/corp/news/official.data/data.dir/en090928-4/en090928-4.html


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I wonder if this will have any impact on the apparant slow death of plasma displays. There is no reason why the technology couldn't be ported over to LCD, DLP and projectors.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If they can do this with Pj's it would be great. Also the reports of Plasma's dieing is a little overstated as every store I go in has them and none of them have said they are not going to be carrying them anymore, but we will see.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

local retailer has a display showing the 3d tech on the mitsu dlp's its pretty sweet and really cool on video game clips.


----------



## Gilltyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Gday Do you still need to wear those glasses with them? i would assume so, when a 3d panel is invented without the need for glasses then I shall get interested! (still a long way off I think)


----------



## luke (Feb 4, 2010)

i watched the grammy 3-d part of the show, it was good , but seemed so 1950s 
I am still wondering if 3-d cost and the pay back at this time is worth the industry investing a lot of money into it . I think most people are still holding off on Blue Ray..


----------



## JOe_Cool (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope all the 3D TV's that eventually make it to market lives up to the hype.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Gilltyone said:


> Gday Do you still need to wear those glasses with them? i would assume so, when a 3d panel is invented without the need for glasses then I shall get interested! (still a long way off I think)


The Glasses are still required (not red and Blue any more) but they cost around $150-$200 and only work with the display bought for.


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

I really get a chuckle from the warnings that the manufacture'rs just realeased. Big cover your A$$ sheet....


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this at HDF and it is why I am not going to get into 3d for awhile...http://redirectingat.com/?id=42X941...thout-glasses-three-examples.html#post1036781


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The Glasses are still required (not red and Blue any more) but they cost around $150-$200 and only work with the display bought for.


I wonder if that's really the case. They may just say that to get extra money out of folks.


----------

